# 2. Technik für nahtlose / randlose Texturen



## 3dtutor (22. Mai 2019)

Ich habe euch hier noch eine alternative Technik für randlose Texturen vorbereitet.
Würde mich freuen, wenn es dem ein oder anderen weiterhilft:


----------

